# Yo-Zuri Dissapearing Pink Fluoro leader?



## SMDave (Dec 3, 2007)

If any of you are familiar with the show North East Angling (https://neangling.com/), you'll know the hosts almost always use Yo-Zuri H.D. Carbon Dissapearing Pink 100% fluorocarbon leader for basically all their rigs as a leader line. Are any of you familiar with this leader material? I know some people absolutely LOVE yo-zuri line, while others (especially on this site) hate yo-zuri's line. Any of you saltwater anglers have anything to say about this line? By the way this site has some awesome tips and they always list exactly what tackle/bait they use. Just click on an episode and you can see some clips and they tell you where they fish, what they use, conditions, etc. Great saltwater tips.


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

it sounds good but i dont know for sure


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 5, 2007)

> ...I know some people absolutely LOVE yo-zuri line, while others (especially on this site) hate yo-zuri's line...



Except me! lol  Yo-Zuri Hybrid fan here


----------



## little anth (Dec 5, 2007)

i like he palin hybrid never tried the pink


----------

